# Where is The Best Real Estate Site online?



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Is there any ONE good site to browse listings? It seems like Realtor.com or whatever it is called has messed up search functions, and I know a lot of their listings are outdated and incorrect, and only a partial display of what is really for sale.

I do have access to the private MLS in my state, but I would like to browse properties out of state.

Anyone know where to look, or am I stuck sorting through 20 different websites?


----------



## Huntmo1 (Nov 30, 2011)

I typically use unitedcountry.com to start out, as it has a pretty good search function. I guess it depends on whether or not you have a set area you're searching for. I'm not in position to move yet, but I like to do my research and check different areas out. I've also contacted local realtors and gave them what I was looking for and they have set up automatic searches of MLS that are e-mailed to me periodically and I have their websites book-marked to check on from time to time. 

Landandfarm.com is another popular site as well. No one site is going to have all the listings though, so you will likely need to use 2-3 country-wide sites like that and a few local sites that you may be interested in to get good coverage of what is out there.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Zillow is likely the best for covering the entire Country, keeping in mind their updates aren't in real time. Once you decide your area of interest, I'd advise you to contact a Realtor (in that State) for auto search emails, directly from the MLS.


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

I will second Zillo. however keep in mind the house of your dream that you find there may be sold. A house I sold nearly three years ago is still listed.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks, I will check those out. Was looking at Trulia or something earlier, sounds like Zillow is better.


----------



## JohnP (Sep 1, 2010)

landsofamerica.com (you can search by State, County, City etc )and realtor.com (Use advanced search for lots of option including farms, land etc)


----------



## Quabbinite (Oct 27, 2012)

My favorites are Trulia.com and realtor.com


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

It did seem like Trulia was easier to navigate with better results.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I was not thrilled with realty.com - I am thinking that is the place where everything was already at auction and getting the full information required paying a fee? I like trulia.com.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Just a heads up, folks, none of those sites are "real time," but have updating delays... In addition, accuracy is real problem, too.


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

In my state you can look at Mainelistings.com, the public side of the MLS system. I wonder if other states have this ? Lorie ?



Haven said:


> Is there any ONE good site to browse listings? It seems like Realtor.com or whatever it is called has messed up search functions, and I know a lot of their listings are outdated and incorrect, and only a partial display of what is really for sale.
> 
> I do have access to the private MLS in my state, but I would like to browse properties out of state.
> 
> Anyone know where to look, or am I stuck sorting through 20 different websites?


----------



## warnimct (Jul 27, 2012)

I use Zillow a lot. Has the best search functions that I have seen. Whenever I find a house I like though I go to the website of the listing company, the link is on the Zillow page, to make sure it is not under contract or sold already (had a few I sent to my agent that ended up being that way). Also a buyer's agent is helpful. I didn't know when I started looking but they get paid out of the commission the seller pays so it doesn't cost you anything


----------

